# BBBRRRRRRRRR, post up your low temp this am and your whereabouts



## dave_dj1 (Jan 24, 2011)

In my little corner of the world it's -15 as of 05:30 this morning!
12873


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a balmy 22F here in central Kentucky.


----------



## thomasjf (Jan 24, 2011)

*@4:30 CST it is a chilly 52° here in SW Louisiana*

might even need to turn on some heat.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 24, 2011)

From Pembroke Ontario Canada current temp: -36C, at that temp it is pretty close to the same in Farenheit. Either way, it's FRIGGIN COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Blazin (Jan 24, 2011)

It be -20° here in Johnstown NY.. give or take a couple degrees


----------



## mga (Jan 24, 2011)

-4 in rochester, ny


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its -6F on my cheapie window thermometer just south of Cleveland Ohio.:tremble:


----------



## dellwas (Jan 24, 2011)

It's -17 here in Nova Scotia, but wind chill makes it -27.


----------



## cmsmoke (Jan 24, 2011)

-7 Johnstown, Pa 15904


----------



## reaperman (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks like our cold snap is over, after lows of -32, -15, and -24 for the past three mornings its finally above zero with 10 degrees this morning.


----------



## allstihl (Jan 24, 2011)

-21.4
waterville ny


----------



## greengiant (Jan 24, 2011)

-10 in Binghamton, NY

Am I crazy to have fed the stove with small, hot fires every 2-3 hours since yesterday evening to keep us in the upper 60's on average in the house?


----------



## jgoodhart (Jan 24, 2011)

It's 0 here in central PA, coldest temperature this winter so far.


----------



## Junkrunner (Jan 24, 2011)

1.4 here in the handle of the eastern pan-handle of WV


----------



## oxbow (Jan 24, 2011)

@ 6:00 AM, -15°F in Oswego, NY


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 24, 2011)

We are -27 right now at the St Lawrence University weather station.


----------



## 7hpjim (Jan 24, 2011)

warmed up pretty good so far already 14 @ 7:23am


----------



## Encore (Jan 24, 2011)

greengiant said:


> -10 in Binghamton, NY
> 
> Am I crazy to have fed the stove with small, hot fires every 2-3 hours since yesterday evening to keep us in the upper 60's on average in the house?


 
Nope. I did fed mine about every 4hrs to keep it around 525 degrees stove top and 72 in the house

-8 when I got up this morning but we are already at about +9 now. In all honesty though I don't really notice a difference between single digits and below 0 until you start to get double digit below 0. It all just feels cold.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 24, 2011)

-12 here in Ulster County NY. 

I ran my stove the same as GreenGiant over the weekend. Just put a couple pieces in at a time and let her rip. I can't really fill the stove and run it wide open cause it will really take off and get too hot.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 24, 2011)

It must be cold they cancelled school, can't keep the buses running!


----------



## mickeyd (Jan 24, 2011)

minus 12 in Loudon NH


----------



## jorge016 (Jan 24, 2011)

Big swing in Minnesota. Yesterday morning -27, this morning +26. Shirtsleeve weather..thank goodness.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 24, 2011)

-17 degF here, coldest day that I have seen since moving here 8 years ago.

The stoves made it though the night, keeping the temps over 70 all night long.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Got you all beat:*

It is a balmy -37 Celsius or -35 Fahrenheit here in Madoc, Ontario.
Inside is 20 Celsius so a difference of 57 degrees from inside to out.
It's been this temp for three days now.
It's even colder than the Arctic or Alaska here now.
This is one of the coldest spells that I can remember in my 45 years on this planet.
Better get warmer soon, I'm burning up all the white oak REAL fast and going through two bags of pellets a day now.
~Stan


----------



## Ambull (Jan 24, 2011)

Marine5068 said:


> Got you all beat:



You can win that game all you want, lol!!!


----------



## jsk0307 (Jan 24, 2011)

0 degrees. Not sure what the wind chill was.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 24, 2011)

Ambull said:


> You can win that game all you want, lol!!!


 
Yup -30 is 50 degrees too freaking cold for me, 20 is a much nicer winter temp.


----------



## mga (Jan 24, 2011)

look on the bright side: it can and will only get better. 


soon, we'll all be posting how damn hot it is.


----------



## Upidstay (Jan 24, 2011)

-10 in NW CT


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 24, 2011)

reaperman said:


> It looks like our cold snap is over, after lows of -32, -15, and -24 for the past three mornings its finally above zero with 10 degrees this morning.


 
We must be neighbors......


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 24, 2011)

mga said:


> look on the bright side: it can and will only get better.
> 
> 
> soon, we'll all be posting how damn hot it is.


 
Where's the global warming when you need it? LOL


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 24, 2011)

Balmy -3c or 27f been a mild winter, maybe 4inches on the ground. Sent all our bad weather East this year!!!


----------



## BSD (Jan 24, 2011)

-11.2F was our overnight low around 6:45am. pretty darn cold for the SW corner of CT!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 24, 2011)

-5ºF here, and we seem to have been one of the warm spots in Connecticut 

Coldest night in the state since 2005.

60º inside when I got up this morning, with about 2" of oak and ash coals in my stove  Through a couple small pieces of ash in to try and get some more air moving to burn 'em down. 

Should be into the 20s tomorrow, I'll clean out the stove then.


----------



## oldchuck (Jan 24, 2011)

-28 F at my house this morning although I think the official temp was higher.


----------



## 066Bigbear (Jan 24, 2011)

Its a warm 8 f here in VA with the house at a cool 74 :sweat:


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 24, 2011)

Been cold this week, full moon, clear sky's and all. Been keeping the windows closed!


----------



## kevin j (Jan 24, 2011)

+59 last night in Hofuf Saudi Arabia. but the wind chill makes it feel like 57

wife said a bit colder at home

kcj


----------



## ray benson (Jan 24, 2011)

20°F this morning. Not very common ,but it actually warmed up from midnight to 6am.


----------



## CASADOR (Jan 24, 2011)

10 in beautiful,sunny southern n.j.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 24, 2011)

-8 in western pa


----------



## John R (Jan 24, 2011)

It was -15° F in NE Michigan this morning, about 6:00 am.

Burnin some wood now.


----------



## Encore (Jan 24, 2011)

Good grief! I feel really spoiled when reading some of you guys temps! Anything over -15 is pretty stinkin cold!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 24, 2011)

Watch this...it was 24 below to start!
YouTube - Chasing Tullies With Chris & Nick


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

-17 in Middlebury,VT


----------



## 603doug (Jan 24, 2011)

-13 outside 78 inside
seacoast New Hampshire


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 24, 2011)

All I can say is I'm glad we're not in a deep freeze for any period of time!
After to talking to some friends in town, I think my thermometer must be off a few degrees, everyone else had about 5* lower.


----------



## treetard (Jan 24, 2011)

*Did not work!*

Franklin,NY. 5:30 this morning I had -19.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 24, 2011)

'Twas aroundabout -22*F here this AM. Keeps the bugs away.


----------



## toqua (Jan 24, 2011)

35 above last nite an 45 above at three pm today. were in eastern wa it has not been below 32 in the last week 


Tom


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 24, 2011)

> 'Twas aroundabout -22*F here this AM. Keeps the bugs away.



Explain that to the moth that was flying around my house last night and today.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 24, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Explain that to the moth that was flying around my house last night and today.


 
Ha! It's funny how them buggers do that, we hit our camp once a month in the winter and the windows are loaded with skeeters when it gets up to temp


----------



## Toxic2 (Jan 24, 2011)

-22.8 C on this am..New Brunswick Canada


----------



## dmlefevre (Jan 24, 2011)

-5 eastern ct at 6am


----------



## Axe Man (Jan 24, 2011)

- 17 F this AM with a gentle breeze wafting in from the NW at about 30 MPH in Nackawic New Brunswick


----------



## rhunt13 (Jan 24, 2011)

-10 on my way out the door this morning, the ponies said it was much colder before i woke up. Tyngsboro, MA


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Finally a Break in the (REAL) Cold spell:*

I'm glad it's back up to -18C or -4F tonight.(Madoc, Ontario)
Last night we broke all the North American records here at -37C (-35F).
Good to have that tropical -18C back again....LOL.


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 24, 2011)

Had -13 F here in Factoryville, Pa. 





Kevin


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Jan 25, 2011)

Marine5068 said:


> I'm glad it's back up to -18C or -4F tonight.(Madoc, Ontario)
> Last night we broke all the North American records here at -37C (-35F).
> Good to have that tropical -18C back again....LOL.


 
And a hour south east of you, minus 27 Saturday night,minus 29 Sunday night and it was minus 20 last night and currently minus 18 and snowing.

Will warm up today and be just under freezing by the weekend.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 25, 2011)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> And a hour south east of you, minus 27 Saturday night,minus 29 Sunday night and it was minus 20 last night and currently minus 18 and snowing.
> 
> Will warm up today and be just under freezing by the weekend.


 

"Thank God"
I see these others posting around the -10 mark and was only wishing that those temps would come back to us here in Ontario.
It's warming up now and is only -8 here today. WooHoo!!! I think I'll go get my shorts and tank top out and take the dog for a walk....ha,ha.
~Stan


----------



## saginaw22 (Jan 25, 2011)

Over the weekend (Sat) -10 F (sun) -27 F (mon) -7 F
Pretty Cold, -27 F was the coldest I have seen around here in 10rys
The U.P. is another story.....they see that almost every year at least once
Northern Michigan 
49797


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 26, 2011)

Vangellis said:


> Had -13 F here in Factoryville, Pa.
> Kevin




Amazing how everything is relative. Out on my deck having a smoke this morning and the temp was 34 f and felt great. In the fall that would have seemed so cold.:confusedn:





Kevin


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 26, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup, amazing what a couple of days make, about 32* above here right now! Feels like a heatwave


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 28, 2011)

Way late to reply, but my pc tanked.. using the old lady's.. It has been incredibly warm here in high desert CA. It's 52f @ 6:42 pm. While we like the VERY warm temps, it is killing the wood sales! Two years ago, we would wake up to avg temps around 20f. If anyone can predict year-over-year temps they should be purchasing lotto tickets....Haven't had a serious frost in about two weeks.. very unusual. We have lettuce germinating from last years crop already in the garden beds!!


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 28, 2011)

Thirty degree low last night in east-central Nebraska. Got to 50 today and is 37 right now. I worked outside in a t-shirt today. I let the furnace burn out last night and only loaded it once today. It is 76 degrees in here and I am sitting in basketball shorts, drinking wine (yeah, wine, wife has me drinking wine, lol), watching Social Network (paused while wife is going to get more wine at the liquor store), wondering what work will be like tomorrow. I have to say that Barefoot Moscato is pretty good, though!


----------



## tibikedad (Jan 29, 2011)

Last week we were running -9, -8, and -6 degrees during the night time. Now it has warmed up to 10-15 degrees above zero. Thanks to all the wood I cut 2 years ago, I have lots of seasoned wood to burn, so I'm nice and warm (71 degrees everywhere in the house).


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldest Ive see this winter is -19C in Atyrau, KZ...
And believe me, the state provided steam heat was working so well, I had to keep a window cracked open...


----------



## battlefordguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello
-36c this morning. Forecast is calling for +1 on Thursday
It has been an exceptionally warm winter here in Saskatchewan
Been the best year for wood use so far.
4th winter with the own and finally achieved a good balance of dry wood.
Usually burn 20-23 cord.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 31, 2011)

It was -32C this morning no wind and a good thing, but last Thursday it was +11C Yep I used C. Should keep warming up this week according to the weatherman.
I used to like winter now I hate it should be on the beach in Cuba drinking Rum.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 31, 2011)

battlefordguy said:


> Hello
> -36c this morning. Forecast is calling for +1 on Thursday
> It has been an exceptionally warm winter here in Saskatchewan
> Been the best year for wood use so far.
> ...


Your welcome we like sending you the warm weather,Chinooks are great okay the Guy's in B.C send us the warm weather and you get the left overs!:waiting::waiting:


----------



## StihltheOne (Feb 1, 2011)

-29 here in Wy this am


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 1, 2011)

-18c or -1f not bad for a winter, been easy one so far,, am curently figuring out how to keep sending all the lousy weather East, seems to be working so far!! LOL


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 1, 2011)

Heading for a thaw of 32F by Sat.....yeeeehawwww..it's tanning weather.


----------



## StihltheOne (Feb 2, 2011)

-34 this am in Wy.


----------



## jsk0307 (Feb 2, 2011)

We've warmed up to 47 already today. Between the thawing and the rain we had the past 48 hrs everything is a soggy mess.


----------



## polkat (Feb 2, 2011)

its only -6 here next to the pond. I was down at the shipyard yesterday if you want to experience cold try standing on/in a steel ship for 10 hours welding/cutting or fitting man those guys are tough


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kind of crazy here in the NE, had temps in the mid to upper 30's yesterday and lots of sunshine!


----------



## dirtyj (Feb 7, 2011)

-7 here when we shot these on the 24th...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2014)

Warm here, minus 15 C


----------



## blades (Dec 23, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Warm here, minus 15 C


You realize this is a 3-4 year old thread


----------



## zogger (Dec 23, 2014)

blades said:


> You realize this is a 3-4 year old thread



Interesting to see how it changes though. 47 here right now, rain off and on.


----------



## blades (Dec 23, 2014)

same here


----------



## zogger (Dec 23, 2014)

Winter photos from Russia, art photos..for some perspective

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...tos-frozen-trees-encased-ice-snow-Russia.html


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## taskswap (Dec 23, 2014)

Ditto here - crazy warm. Mid-40s today, enough to replace my wife's brakes (no life-insurance jokes, this one's a keeper...) Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the mid-50s, although rainy again. But I recall last year was warm in December and then CRAZY cold in Feb/Mar so I'm not getting too excited.


----------



## fixit1960 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone, 35 and misting rain here in SE Iowa. Warming the saws up...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2014)

54 degrees, light south wind, forecast is for sunshine today and tomorrow. Humboldt Bay, Ca.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 24, 2014)

54*.... still summer over there?!

Feels like summer here too, been warm this year. Lows of only 10* so far. This time last year it was -24*


----------



## avason (Jan 7, 2015)

they say it's going to be cold tonight...Brrrrrrrrr. that about sums it up.


----------



## chucker (Jan 7, 2015)

-15 @ 7 am here in pillager, mn.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 7, 2015)

9F in Topeka, KS @ 0800. The wife said it was 7F back home in central MO


----------



## flashhole (Jan 7, 2015)

oxbow said:


> @ 6:00 AM, -15°F in Oswego, NY



Oxbow - hey bud, another Owegan here. Where abouts do you live in Owego? I am on Lisle Road east of Gaskill Road. Any chance you work at LM? [email protected] cold up here on the hill.


----------



## flashhole (Jan 7, 2015)

oxbow said:


> @ 6:00 AM, -15°F in Oswego, NY



Oxbow, my mistake, you live in Oswego (old eyes), I live in Owego.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 7, 2015)

-4. -25 wind chill. 8 pm south east Wi.


----------



## Landmark (Jan 7, 2015)

Temp setting on 9 here in western nc and wind chill suppose to drop around -15 tonight.


----------



## fixit1960 (Jan 7, 2015)

South east Iowa, -8 and winds out of the west at 9 mph. It's headed to -15 to night but the wind is supposed to lay down to about 7mph. Getting ready to stoke the OWB for the last time, hope I do a good job gonna be pretty cold at 4 AM..


----------



## flotek (Jan 8, 2015)

1 degree here in northwestern pa . Schools are cancelled and looking like we are Not getting out of the single digits today


----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 8, 2015)

+3 F near Bridgewater, Shenandoah Valley VA


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 8, 2015)

17* Texarkana,texas


----------



## Zale (Jan 8, 2015)

6 with wind advisory.


----------



## treebilly (Jan 8, 2015)

-1 with wind chill at -24. Boss called at five and said stay home. I'm gonna split wood once the sun comes up


----------



## Rockarosa (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm in eastern Ohio. It; 0 degrees and with the wind chill it's -18 degrees. Just went out and loaded the Cozeburn.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 8, 2015)

-11 / -20wc here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont this morning. I even kicked in the furnace to rebound the house temp this morning.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 8, 2015)

9 degrees with "they say" a wind chill of -5. COLDER THAN A MOTHER-in-LAW's breath!


----------



## Wildwinger (Jan 8, 2015)

-18 in Southern VT near Stratton, little but of wind, but…

does wind chill matter any more when it's -18º outside??


----------



## Cheesecutter (Jan 8, 2015)

Its -11 with a -27 wind chill here this morning. Schools are all closed again today. Good day just too sit in the house and "spend time" with mama.


----------



## DFK (Jan 8, 2015)

This morning, 1/8/15, at 7:00 AM, it is 8 degrees here in North Alabama.
Thank the Lord there is no wind.

This is cold for Alabana!

David


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, it warmed up to 0 F. That's been a decrease of 40 degrees of frost. I even can open a window now and go outside in just long underwear to do basic chores such as splitting firewood.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2015)

blades said:


> You realize this is a 3-4 year old thread


We're just taking them old records off the shelf.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 8, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> 9 degrees with "they say" a wind chill of -5. COLDER THAN A MOTHER-in-LAW's breath!


Does it stink as bad?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 8, 2015)

7 outside but 50 in the wellhouse the start capacator for the pump picked today to leak , no water for her shower at 6.nice to have extra just plug it in .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 8, 2015)

Warmed up to 16,; was -8 a few hrs ago. Now 16 with 40-50 MPH wind.


----------



## hseII (Jan 8, 2015)

This is Georgia, elevation 1200ft, not Alaska Jiminy Cricket!!!


----------



## fixit1960 (Jan 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> This is Georgia, elevation 1200ft, not Alaska Jiminy Cricket!!!
> View attachment 392901


I know that must feel like you have been locked in the deep freeze hsell but I would trade you. -5 this morning and 20 mph wind out of the south.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2015)

At 0F here and 72 inside and getting hotter, I'm letting the fire go out so I can take out the ashes.


----------



## fixit1960 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> At 0F here and 72 inside and getting hotter, I'm letting the fire go out so I can take out the ashes.



Damn, that must feel like a heatwave after the last couple of days. Did you get your wood supply replenished yet? You could probably cut outside in shorts now. Won't split as good as when it was -40 but there are trade offs to everything .


----------



## Odog (Jan 8, 2015)

Right now it's -790 outside but the windchill makes it feel like -900.....


Wait you want what it feels like or what it ACTUALLY is?


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 8, 2015)

Was 11° F in Dover, DE last night with a wind chill. Got home from work (swing shift), it was a balmy 14° out here in the boondocks. That's unusually cold for this neck of the woods.

Just loaded in six totes of red oak with some red maple for good measure. Filled the wood storage hoop. The SheWolf is gonna need it, she keeps the home fires burning.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 8, 2015)

7° here this am with wind chill of -2°


----------



## jonsered14 (Jan 8, 2015)

In my corner its -5 with a windchill of -30 yikes its 2 cold out 2 cut any wood another day of sitting in the house watching tv


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2015)

fixit1960 said:


> Damn, that must feel like a heatwave after the last couple of days. Did you get your wood supply replenished yet? You could probably cut outside in shorts now. Won't split as good as when it was -40 but there are trade offs to everything .


Now that I can start the truckI can get at the wood I've got stacked about 500' from the shack.
It's amazing how warm 0F really is. Minus 40 is just too brutal. At that temp you need two people on shift work just to feed the stove. Falling asleep for more than 4 hrs is just too dangerous.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jan 8, 2015)

It's 14 here today but that's all the warmer it's supposed to get. 6 to 12 inches of snow predicted tonight with 20 to 30 mph winds and high of 12 tomorrow. Just keep burning.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 8, 2015)

No idea on wind chill but at 04:30 this am it was negative 14F, It has since warmed up to a balmy 3F above zero. As long as we don't have a long run of this crap I'm OK with it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2015)

dave_dj1 said:


> No idea on wind chill but at 04:30 this am it was negative 14F, It has since warmed up to a balmy 3F above zero. As long as we don't have a long run of this crap I'm OK with it.


That's damn cold for your area. The dampness of the Great Lakes makes -14 feel like minus 30 not to mention the wind.
Thank god it's pretty dry here so minus 40 feels like minus 40, but it will still freeze the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## Odog (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok thermometer says its 12. It took me awhile to find it in this dense fog though. Damn wet makes it feel cold though!


----------



## GVS (Jan 8, 2015)

-24*,No wind,Low humidity.N E New York state.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm in North Carolina 8* this morning. My woodstove did a great job all night. I heat 100% with wood.


----------



## Pulp (Jan 8, 2015)

Would all you low temp braggards just shut up......please.
And you boy, from Louisiana......


----------



## NCSteveH (Jan 8, 2015)

9 here in Raleigh NC at 4am


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 8, 2015)

Was no degrees here this morning a bit after 7 when I picked up my ice coffee.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 8, 2015)

it was 0 this morning and the wind was blowing about 10-20 mph had some light snow packed in corners around the house it was 69 inside when i woke up this morning.
suppose to have a heat wave of 38 degrees on sunday woo hoo it will feel like summer after this crap.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hot here today, got up to 14*. Was -10* the day before, which wasn't too bad. I work outside down to -20*. Colder than that and it's not too fun.


----------



## Zale (Jan 9, 2015)

Currently 16* but will be going up to a balmy 28*.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 9, 2015)

It was -20 C yesterday morning at 5:30am when I got up.
But with the howling Arctic type winds it felt like -35 and there was a cold weather warning for all of Southern Ontario.
I had the pellet stove and woodstove going and the house was at 24 C. ........NICE!
This morning there is 4" of new snow and temps are at -10 with no wind. It almost seems balmy compared to the last few days.
More snowblowing to do.


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2015)

It is 47 outside. I was out in the 57 degree weather yesterday, pulling up weeds in the flower/herb garden and noticed a day lily starting to poke up. I mulched over it. It is way too early for lilies to come up. The crocus sprigs have not even popped up yet. The ground is sodden so it is easy to pull weeds.

Don't move here.


----------



## chucker (Jan 10, 2015)

we that live here in northern Minnesota really do live in gods country! able to walk on water, it is hard to do in most places but here we do have the best of the best even with the minus temps that tumble now an then...... -6/-14 wind chill


----------



## grapplermi (Jan 10, 2015)

well, I'll go ahead and piss y'all off. It was a brisk 63 here this morning. I think it's funny how the Hawaiians bundle up like it's 6.3! I'd trade for snow and 10 in a heartbeat though.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 10, 2015)

-2 this morning in northern WV but should hit 36 tomorrow.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2015)

Got to 24* here today. I worked outside most of the day in a sweatshirt. Was nice!


----------



## treebilly (Jan 10, 2015)

-2 in North Lawrence,Oh this morning. Got a pot if chili started and heading out to split wood. Splits better at these temps anyhow


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2015)

40 this morning.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jan 10, 2015)

15 this morning feels like a heat wave compared to -3 earlier this week.


----------



## Elim (Jan 10, 2015)

In central WV it was 6° this morning. It was 0° on Thursday morning. Come on Spring!


----------



## benp (Jan 10, 2015)

It was balmy this morning, -10 and NO wind. 

The wind this week and subzero's has been a royal biatch.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jan 11, 2015)

18 now, supposed to make mid 20s today then back to below 0 overnights the beginning of the week. Being east of lake Michigan at least that will mean little wind. Tough to get that cold with the wind off the lake.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2015)

Plus 12 F here now. A 60 degree warm up.


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2015)

Oldmaple said:


> 18 now, supposed to make mid 20s today then back to below 0 overnights the beginning of the week. Being east of lake Michigan at least that will mean little wind. Tough to get that cold with the wind off the lake.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-icicles-arctic-blast-continues-sweep-US.html


----------



## Oldmaple (Jan 12, 2015)

zogger said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-icicles-arctic-blast-continues-sweep-US.html


Cool pictures. Love the ice balls floating in the water. Been out to Grand Haven to see the ice on the lighthouse but have never seen the ice balls, lake is frozen over before I get out to see it.


----------



## djkost (Jan 9, 2016)

-14 in northern mn


----------



## chucker (Jan 9, 2016)

-8 here in pillager, mn. at 8 am still -3 right now! 10 mph west wind burrrrr cold.


----------



## blakey (Jan 9, 2016)

Tonight's low is supposed to be 37F so very mild here in Midwestern Ontario. Supposed to get colder and snow in a few days. We are normally very cold and a ton of snow at this point.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 10, 2016)

It's currently -5F here... I believe that is considerably colder than a well digger's ass. Unless, of course, the well digger froze his ass off and left it down there.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 10, 2016)

Last week it was a Three Dog Night at 30 below.


----------



## x308 (Jan 10, 2016)

Supposed to get down to 50F tonight in australia


----------



## chucker (Jan 10, 2016)

-20 at 8:30 with a -30 wind chill.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 10, 2016)

A nice crisp -13 here this morning.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 10, 2016)

35* F and raining and windy with possible t-storms, supposed to set a record high today. Weather is just plain weird. Then I think the midwest deep freeze is heading our way tomorrow. It's going to be a mess around here.


----------



## stumpy75 (Jan 10, 2016)

28 right now, with heavy snow and a lot of wind. The snow started about 8am or so. It was about 45 at midnight...


----------



## autoimage (Jan 10, 2016)

50 in se pa goin to 60


----------



## sunfish (Jan 10, 2016)

8 here this morning. Jotul Black Bear is crankin the heat out!!!


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Jan 10, 2016)

-5 this morning, refueled the Central OWB at 0800 and came in and lit a fire in the Heritage in the living room, I normally light the latter when it's around zero F or below. You might ask why I also burn wood in a stove in the living room when I already heat house/shop/DHW with an OWB. Well, it's because I really enjoy smelling the wood smoke aroma, and watching the flames with snow coming down outside. Plus, it's the kids' favorite spot in the house:


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 10, 2016)

7 degrees right now in Mid Missouri, not too awful far from Sunfish.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 10, 2016)

SteveSS said:


> 7 degrees right now in Mid Missouri, not too awful far from Sunfish.


Well we are up to 16 now. House almost too hot, but the wife likes it. 

Guess you're about two hours or a little more north of me?


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 10, 2016)

About that. Takes me about an hour and forty-five to get to Licking.


----------



## Johnmn (Jan 10, 2016)

18 below here this morning. It's 11 a.m. and it's still 13 below. North central Minnesota


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2016)

It's already up to -8 here. Not too bad of an overnight.


----------



## captjack (Jan 10, 2016)

65 here today - wind blowing at 20mph last day for gun hunting deer fun times


----------



## esshup (Jan 10, 2016)

26°F this morning, now it's 18°F and still dropping. Earlier today it was dropping more than a degree per hour.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2016)

35* here. For the most part been pretty nice working weather. Had a few -10* days, but mostly been in the teens or warmer.


----------



## esshup (Jan 11, 2016)

2°F this a.m. with 10-15 mph winds


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2016)

-4 now. Forgot to check earlier.


----------



## chucker (Jan 11, 2016)

-9 right now at 7 am it was -21...


----------



## firefighter938 (Jan 11, 2016)

7* this morning in central Indiana. I hope the ground freezes hard so I can drive to a few trees that are down.


----------



## Johnmn (Jan 11, 2016)

- 21 here this morning


----------



## treebilly (Jan 11, 2016)

We had 10* F at my house this morning. I've got a guy that says its to cold to work right now. I'm gonna show him the -21* and say that's getting close


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 11, 2016)

27 in mid-Ga at 5am this morning. Definitely chilly but a walk in the park for some of you folks.


----------



## kljahnz (Jan 11, 2016)

Pic from Sunday morning, down stream from Northfield, Mn. -13


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 11, 2016)

I saw 24 F this morning. Low 20s here for the next few nights. Nice and refreshing but not really COLD


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hit 5F here yesterday morning but the minimum today was at midnight at 6F. It is back up to 30F now so that was a short cold spell. Located about halfway between St Louis and Chicago.


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2016)

By Wednesday we are supposed to be back way above normal (close to 30) through Friday, then two days of cold and then back to quite warm temps.

I'll take it.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 11, 2016)

3:30 pm. an even freezin here in south central pa. 30% humidity and gusty winds. not sure of the wind chill.


----------

